# St louis area morel finds



## woodsman1

Well morel season almost upon us fellow hunters. Ur this post for your updates an finds. Lady yr I pulled around 65 pounds. Was a great year. Hoping this yr to be better. We had a lot more moisture this yr. I've had the itch for a while however I've been able to tame it with the last 2 jars I have dehydrated from last year. Fried some up last nite on a steak with some onions an pepper. yummmm. Well hunters good luck to everyone this year. If anyone wants to do some hunting together let me no. Always love hunting with true hunters


----------



## joemoris

I'm down to hunt. I will be hitting Busch, confluence, and a lot of public lands in North county.


----------



## woodsman1

Sounds good. I'm in illinois near bethalto. Most of my private hunting areas are on my side of river but have been checking out some spots on ur side. Maybe we can meet up an hit some new areas together. I'm a business owner so I like to do most of my hunting during the days when most people are at work. I'm usually in the woods as soon as sun comes up. Let me no if your interested in hitting the woods together. When the season starts. I no it's still early. Next week weather looks great after this incoming rain. I predict next weekend they should be starting. I'm Gona start hitting the woods Monday looking for the blacks that pop early


----------



## woodsman1

Went out again today. Still nothing as figured but getting close. This week will be prime w rain an temps. Next weekend is still my prediction. Did come across 2 snakes an couple turtles. May apples about 3-4 inches tall on southern hills


----------



## lagerhead

Went out today Eastern Jefferson County saw some reds starting to grow. Plants looking good ticks are definitely out but no morels yet either.


----------



## mushroommon

Found a handful of morels this weekend in St.Charles County on creek banks. Biggest one was around an inch and smallest was the size of a match tip lol. Just now poppin, we need rain and sunshine, but it is progress!


----------



## woodsman1

Still nothing went today for few hrs. It's working up to be a great year. I can feel it. Been itching so bad I've been eating my last bit of dehydrated ome from last year almost every night. Ready for some fresh ones


----------



## lagerhead

Walked by a couple good sized reds today. Gotta be soon.


----------



## shroomdawg

We should see some shrooms worth hunting in the next 3-5 days around KC. I figure we's about 7 days early this year.


----------



## twig-n-berries

Greys are here boys look on south hills and south edge of wood lines..


----------



## mozeta

There is no year in the thread title, but I assume people are using this for St. Louis area finds for 2015. Anyway, I went out for about an hour today in South St. Louis County and found 1 grey and one yellow both about 3" tall. I was in the middle of the woods on top of a hill, maybe even slightly North East facing, but it was still getting plenty of sunshine. They were both very fresh.


----------



## morelmaniac78

Anyone finding any good amounts yet?


----------



## joemoris

went out for 20 minutes, almost got a pound. There was easy 4 Lbs in the spot, just didn't have time to really search. Going tomorrow evening and then Tues morning. Email me by removing &amp; from email joe&amp;[email protected]&amp;.com


----------



## blarneystone

Found this little guy at my in town Ash Tree Saturday. Looked in the woods Friday and didn't find a thing.


----------



## blt4ever

Got out to west stl county for about an hr and a half monday evening, found enough to make a wonderful morel pizza for dinner. Most were found on the edges of a clearing, some under the scattered trees in the clearing, all near dying elms


----------



## elitenaut

Found these today near the meramac and mississippi rivers. Had to jog ahead of a couple hunters when they left the trail LOL. Almost two pounds.


----------



## elitenaut




----------



## lagerhead

Nice! Found about a pound myself. Eastern Jefferson County. Same spot as last year right behind my parents house around cedar trees, rocky as heck. Weird area.


----------



## mushroom jake

Elitenaut, did they seem to be hitting on certain trees?


----------



## elitenaut

Hard question to answer but kinda. I've been hitting some of my places for 7 years straight and know exactly which tree's they grow on over a 10mile span of woods. There is a ton of small elms and maples in the area's but they didnt seem to mind which tree's they were growing near if that helps.


----------



## mushroom jake

I does , thanks. Better to keep your eyes down than up this year.


----------



## joemoris

Woodsman: I have been out 2X daily, not much other than this weekends finds. I'm ready to go on morning hunt. Email me of you still game for a hunt. remove the &amp; for my email joe&amp;[email protected]&amp;com


----------



## blarneystone

Went out 4/15 to a public forest area in Saint Louis County. Found about two pounds of greys. Only found one large yellow. Some areas were already picked and saw lots of stumps.  
I think this weekend or maybe early next week the yellows will be up.


----------



## smguffer

@blarney were your grays close to a water source? or just on hill sides? north facing? south facing? or just spread about randomly?


----------



## joemoris

Going out in Hazelwood tonight 5:30, going tomorrow morning 7:30 or 8 busch wildlife CA, tomorrow evening Florissant, very early saturday in west county. Anyone picking around the times and locations I have up is welcome to attend. email me joe&amp;[email protected]&amp;yahoo.com remove the "&amp;"s for right email. Good luck picking-they are up


----------



## blarneystone

@Smguffer, almost all were found in low lying areas, all around dying elms in the Creek Bottoms. We did find about 1/2 pound maybe 60 yards up from the creek on a hillside that was Southern facing, also near a dying elm.


----------



## bsmokin83

Anyone ever have much luck at st joseph state park?


----------



## elitenaut

Found 6lbs since yesterday. Most are for sale if anyones interested.


----------



## jkinne5118

Does anyone know a decent place to hunt in at charles county? I've gona to st charles
River front bottoms on the missouri. The Mississippi bottoms around the St. Paul area and several others with no luck this year or last. Just moved here last year from nebraska and had lots
of spots there. Anything helps.


----------



## smguffer

jkinne5118 - u can msg me @ spencer guffey on facebook and i can give you some tips of you want.


----------



## jkinne5118

Went out for 2 more hours after work.. Still nothing.


----------



## lagerhead

Are you in areas you've found them before? If not keep looking because they're up.


----------



## lagerhead

My bad man, just remembered you're new to area. Have faith should have a couple of weeks left. Do you have a lot of area to access? Keep searching they're there. Finding mine around trees elms and such...some cedars but gets a lot of rain runoff.


----------



## smguffer

st louis / st charles is still really slow based on my observations. i wouldnt get discouraged if you're not finding anything. 

my theory right now (assuming the forecast doesnt change... and it always does): things are going to pick up this weekend and probably get really hot by the end of the month. 

i've only found 28 or so in the area so far. in another week i think i'll be finding pounds.


----------



## jkinne5118

Ya I'm gonna go to st Charles River front at the Missouri this weekend and walk it for a while. I always look by and under dead Elms and ash. See if anything is up by then


----------



## smguffer

i recommend google earth.. lots of people hunt morels around here. try to find places others might not know about or aren't willing to go to. 

its no fun hunting a spot that just got hunted by someone else a couple hours before you


----------



## the original morelmama

I've been hunting for over 50 years and this spring confounds me. I'm finding some but not a lot and the woods are far enough along that it seems there should be a good amount of mushrooms. The ground is fairly moist so I don't think lack of rain is a big issue but maybe I'm wrong about that.


----------



## the original morelmama

BTW smguffer - thank you for posting the owl photo on the other thread. What a spectacular bird! I'm glad to hear you researched it and determined it wasn't sick or injured. That was my first thought when I saw how close you were able to get to it. I didn't know that some owls nested on the ground. We had a owl nest in a tree about a 50 yards from our deck (which is two stories off the ground) a few years ago and we got to observe the baby from hatchling until the day it finally left the nest. It was a wonderful experience. Unfortunately, the tree went down during a storm that fall so no more owls in that tree.


----------



## smguffer

nice! glad you enjoyed the picture. it was really cool

as far as morels go, i agree. they're acting really strange this year. all of the vegetation tells me "They gotta be here!" .. and i am finding some here and there but not what i would expect based on looking at the vegetation. 

i just looked at the 15 day forecast and unless it changes.. im starting to think it's going to remain really slow until the first week of May. We might just get one big fast "pop" that lasts a few days


----------



## tekhipee

My friend is having extremely good luck in N st Charles area. But my journeys have been weak. Strange days


----------



## shroomkiller

St.Louis,St.Charles,Lincoln county area season thoughts is it ending or still yet to produce good?I have been finding for 3 weeks in Lincoln county now without decent numbers and no past years honey holes have produced.Sunday checked a early spot in St.Charles county and left 20 small yellows on a south creek bank till Saturday to pick.Very frustrating yield year for me!


----------



## burrboys

Going good. Happy hunting everyone.


----------



## the original morelmama

It's been a frustrating year yield-wise for us too Shroomkiller! We found 268 total that were good to pick, but it took us 10 hunts to find them. We're done hunting for the season but more due to work schedules than any other reason. I'd be interested to hear if anyone is still finding them around St. Louis.

On a postitive note, it's been a truly beautiful spring to be running around in the woods. Nice temps, low humidity, few ticks. Too bad it's not the kind of weather that produces mushrooms.


----------



## burrboys

I'm an hour north of st.Louis OG. They were dry today if you can track em down. I'm hunting all new Terrain this year. Its been a workout but fun. Really weird year for me with them. My best spot produced three this year. Gotta see if this rain pops anything up. The south slopes still seem behind but its a guess from me. smguffer, the owl pick was amazing. I saw some turtles leaping frog but not as cool as that selfie.


----------



## burrboys

Was curious if anyone could identify the small gilled mushroom? I was thinking Velvet Foot or Orange Mycena. The dots are throwing me off tho.


----------



## duke

I am going to be around St. Louis area this afternoon early evening ( I hope) if you have some Morels for sell call 309-883-3057. Thanks!


----------



## duke

Made it to Springfield should be in St. Louis area by 11(May 1st), you got shrooms give me a call.


----------



## smguffer

good luck. i think most of us in this general area have had a pretty poor season unfortunately


----------

